# Wheezing (panting) goat



## ilovetrees (Mar 12, 2011)

This is what we know...
Oliver was very sick early - mid March. Blood work showed that he had cancer. With TLC we got him up and actually bouncing around again. He has been eating on his own and out enjoying the spring weather.

Last week the hair around his face and ears started to fall out. Yesterday he started wheezing and today it is worse.

It is almost as though he is having an asthma attack, but he is still calling for us and even jumped up onto his tire to greet us. I called the vet, and can take him in tomorrow, but in the meantime I would love some suggestions on how I can make him more comfortable. I started worrying that there was something lodged in his throat, but can't see anything.

Has anyone had a goat die of cancer, and is this a normal stage, or are we looking at something else entirely? Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oliver can be shedding it is the time of year for it...
Has he been scratching at all...and what does the skin look like ...is is smooth scaly scabby?

Get a temp on him.... if he is running one.. start antibiotics...101.5 to 103.5 is normal...

It may be Allergies.. first get that temp...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If it is allergies my vet told me Benedryl is ok to give them.


----------



## ilovetrees (Mar 12, 2011)

Benadryl is worth a try. We have some here because we have a dog that is allergic to bee stings and she takes that also. 

I know that with dogs, the dosage is much higher than with humans. Do you happen to remember what the dosage for a 90 lb goat might be? Also, any suggestions for how to ge the pill(s) down him? as my daughter pointed out 'this could be quite a challenge' . He is off his food today so I won't even be able to sneak it in. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you listened to his lungs, don't want to worry you....but thinking maybe pnuemonia? I would get a temp on him....is he drinking and eating fine? Yes, as already said...you can give him some Benaydrel and it can really help.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If he is off feed....get a temp right away..... could be pneumonia..... hold off on the benadryl ...until you get that temp...


----------



## ilovetrees (Mar 12, 2011)

So we just took Oliver's temperature which is 103.28, so highish, but not too concerning. 

He still has a very thick winter coat which has just started to shed, but I noticed that there were small bumps in areas close to his skin where larger clumps of fur would come out. When we turned him over to look at his belly we noticed that his skin is really peeling off. It is like a terrible case of cradle cap that you see sometimes in babies. What could this be???

He isn't panting like he was, but he is certainly still wheezing. I couldn't hear any gurgling- just heavy breathing. He has also developed a bit of a dry cough. He ate a bit of bread, but wasn't interested in his grain. :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

temp is normal...

Not sure about the skin issues... unless it is from allergic reaction...did he or could he of gotten into anything different?

It is up to you....If you want to try the benedryl..to see if that works... try one dose.. if it is pill form...try wrapping it in bread.. if that is what he is eating.... :hug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

His skin issues sound like maybe mites....I just went through it with my guys, I had to inject with Ivermectin to get rid of them......but I hate to give you advice when I haven't actually seen your boy. The good thing is you are taking him to the vet tomorrow......hope he is better soon!


----------



## ilovetrees (Mar 12, 2011)

Would mites cause wheezing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lungworms comes to mind too ...the only reliable test for lungworm is a Baermann's test, which is difficult to perform and very expensive...

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... worms.html

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=6190&p=77840&hilit=lungworm+test#p77840


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you do go with benadryl, 25-50 mg. You can get it in a liquid. A couple of mine had dry coughs and sneezes. The vet said it was allergies and lots of her goat patients have that right now, especially the roman noses. If he's coughing, that's a good sign that he's moving enough air. If it gets bad, though, and he's wheezing without moving air do you have epinephrine on hand?
A humidifier with warm misted water would help to make breathing easier and relax that cough if you want him to be more comfortable, especially if you can put a little vicks vapor rub either in the water or in that holder some have on top.
Poor guy, hope he feels better.


----------

